

Ask HN: A music player for the colourblind? - DarkStar851

Hey HN, I&#x27;m currently designing a reskinned UI (as an API extension) for the website 8tracks.com, a popular music discovery website.<p>The catch? I&#x27;m optimizing it for colour-deficient users first, and the rest of us second.<p>You might wonder why. Well, my personal experience started when I was around seven years old. I began experiencing excruciating migraines almost daily, and was taken to my optomotrist where I was diagnosed with an unusual type of sudden-oncur colour deficiency preventing me from distingushing darker shades of colors. Dark green and brown was particularly bad, and my school often took to the habit of drawing in colour on our chalkboards.<p>Fast forward 11 years, here I am a successful systems administrator and in my spare time an FOSS web and software developer.<p>Right now I&#x27;m developing ateTracks, originally a project to download songs from 8tracks.com, but since evolved into an entire UI replacement.<p>My site is still very alpha right now and I need to come up with some more caching before releasing to the public, but this is our design for now:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;puu.sh&#x2F;41vxP.png<p>This scheme seems to work best for me, it is easily indistinguishable, and it doesn&#x27;t leave me with a headache. But that&#x27;s just me. I&#x27;d love input from the rest of the community on aesthetics and my fellow sufferes on how to improve upon it.<p>tl;dr: I&#x27;m making a website for a broad and niche community at the same time. Take a look at our current design: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;puu.sh&#x2F;41vxP.png, read our philosophy, and leave your opinion. All criticism is welcomed!
======
TaqPolymerase
Looks awesome, as does 8tracks which I hadn't heard of until now. If you're
looking for more color schemes, I like
[http://colorbrewer2.org](http://colorbrewer2.org) for colorblind-friendly
palettes.

